

Looking for the Slow Build in the Million Song Dataset - utcursch
http://musicmachinery.com/2011/09/18/looking-for-the-slow-build/

======
omn1
Interesting approach but a lot of songs I would consider falling into this
category score very low:

Here are a few examples from the original reddit post[1]:

    
    
      Song (Correlation)
    
      The Velvet Underground - Heroin (2.95)
      The Beatles - A Day In The Life (0.00)
    

Other songs with low correlation:

    
    
      Lynyrd Skynyrd - Free Bird (0.38)
      Metallica - Hero Of The Day (3.72), One(3.47)
    

I think the reason is that tempo and compression (which I associate with
tension) are not taken into account but play a big part in our hearing
experience. This data may be harder to extract, though. Anyway interesting
work!

[1]:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/Music/comments/hnc3b/what_is_your_fa...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Music/comments/hnc3b/what_is_your_favorite_song_that_builds/)

------
StrawberryFrog
Others come to mind:

Ravel's Bolero has a "huge build" at least in some versions:
<http://labs.echonest.com/loud/?songId=SOKNXIQ13134384E1B>

Metallica's To Live Is to Die actually has quite a quick build
[http://labs.echonest.com/loud/?artist=&title=to+live+is+...](http://labs.echonest.com/loud/?artist=&title=to+live+is+to+die)

Godspeed you! Black Emperor's works are more ebb and flow than sustained build
throughout the track
<http://labs.echonest.com/loud/?songId=SOJBUTX1311AFDAC27>

------
iampims
I find this truly amazing, not because of the technologies involved, but
mostly because I find it fascinating that we can now easily process a library
of over a million song and find which have a “slow build”.

------
dodo53
This is very cool - one quibble though, there doesn't seem to be any test of
'slow' in the slow build. You could add a linear regression slope and select
for songs where Pearson coefficient is high, the slope is small and the last
decile volume/first decile volume is high is large.

